# Share your 'Like horse, like owner' photos!



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

So we've all seen dogs that look suspiciously like their owners, but what about horses too?

I want to see your photos of you looking or acting like your horse, maybe it's facial expressions or you have the same untameable mane hehe 

This isn't a great example but here's me and Lottie, walking in sync, completely unintentionally. 










I'd love to see what everyone else has!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> So we've all seen dogs that look suspiciously like their owners, but what about horses too?
> 
> I want to see your photos of you looking or acting like your horse, maybe it's facial expressions or you have the same untameable mane hehe
> 
> ...


LOL That's cute! Subbing in hopes of seeing some more pictures.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is really old but I think we both have the same creepy expression

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...469138424657_659044656_10647731_4520559_n.jpg

(it's huge)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I see looks cute


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is me and Snickers when she was about a year old! She is almost 10 now so we have both grown up a lot, but I love this picture!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

a number of years old... these were taking my senior pictures with my "trusty" mount, Chip. Fortunately, we did get a couple nice ones where neither of us were making funny faces :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

aggiegirl14 said:


> This is me and Snickers when she was about a year old! She is almost 10 now so we have both grown up a lot, but I love this picture!


Now I can see the the pony tail come from lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> a number of years old... these were taking my senior pictures with my "trusty" mount, Chip. Fortunately, we did get a couple nice ones where neither of us were making funny faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 84688
> 
> ...


I love the facial expressions


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Lestat and me smiling. 
I was told he'll need to show his teeth for stallion shows? so I started messing with his mouth. He doesn't mind so much anymore especially if you do it along with him.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The awkward momement when you and your horse are both confounded by the same pair of random shoes on a water tub. 










I swear we have almost the exact same expression! :lol:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a few 

most of the ones of me and my mare crack me up because most of them that are a lot alike are the running ones, even our hair


and yes, I have a tattoo of a horse shoe behind my ear, it is not a kick mark from a tiny tiny horse like you may think  hahaha


P.S. the three before the last picture are not of me. the ones with the pony are of a friend of mines little sister and a pony she trained and sold a while back. and the one from behind is my dear friend DrumRunner


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

From earlier this past spring...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know, AQHA13...you don't look _nearly_ as enthused by that grass as your horse is. ;-)


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sorry I dont look like my horse but she is beautiful


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Hahaha these are brilliant! Keep them coming! 

Particularly love yours AQHA13


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought I should also add one of my younger sisters and her mare, Magic.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This was me and Sheena at our first show, like 4 years ago. Strangely, we ALWAYS get pictures like this. This is the only one I cold find at the moment.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Me and Max lol. He was trying to bite me so I made a weird facial expression.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love this one ^^^^ hes like.... i thought i was suppose to be the goofy one HAHAHA


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

weeeell i dont have one of charlie and me but josie does her best to ignore me
so heres me being typical bad pic taker and Josie pretending like she doesnt know me








and josie the stoner just cuz


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


>


 
SOBRA? As in South Ogeechee Barrel Racer's Association? You must live near me!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> SOBRA? As in South Ogeechee Barrel Racer's Association? You must live near me!


Yes, Twiggs County Ga!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was just thinking about making a thread called this.

And you made it.

GAH.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me and Sassy have like personalities...super annoying, loves everyone then randomly hates people.
Then me and Dusty could pull it off as look alikes. I have bug eyes, Dusty has kind eyes. And we are both "blondes' lol!


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

The first one I had a death grip on poor Charms bridle to stop her from moving. Lets just say we both hate pictures. (senior picture by the way)

The second one is just us goofing around. She was a happy horse that day.


----------

